# IT Burnout



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

So I am looking for some pointers for burnout while in a IT career. I feel lately that IT is a thankless job. Burnout is starting to set it. Basically people hate that you have to disrupt their work in order to work on their machines and no body really does end up thanking you. They always complain and lately I am just getting really tired of it. Also one co-worker that I am having trouble with is a study-aholic. He is always pushing me to do better and work on things and really I just don't care anymore. Really I would like to spend time with my family and do other things and not study for 3-4 hours a night on a specific system that is proprietary to the company. As a whole the entire IT industry is always changing and I know that, but it seems like every time I am getting ahead there is always something else. Low pay, Zero appreciation, long hours and burnout. Any Suggestions?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

There's always going to be something else to study. Sure, family is important, and you should spend most of your time with them. But you also need to stay on top of new technologies. If you're not studying, you start becoming as obsolete as the technologies you know how to support. And your competition isn't standing still.

Nobody says you HAVE to study for 3-4 hours a night... or even 1 hour a night. Know what I do? When I've got a little spare time at work, I study for a bit. It provides a welcome change in the day's activities.

There are going to be people who complain. You probably know who those people are. If you need to mess with their computer, shoot them an e-mail telling them when you'll be. Or work on their computer before they come in, while they're at lunch, or after they go home. There are ways to work around those kind of people - find the one that works best for you.

But perhaps you're not getting any appreciation from anywhere. In that case, a change of employer might be in your best interests. If it would help matters to get more appreciation from your supervisors, you should have a talk with them - let them know how you feel. If that doesn't work, start looking for other opportunities. In this economy, I wouldn't recommend quitting your current job until you have another job offer firmly in hand.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

BosonMichael said:


> There's always going to be something else to study. Sure, family is important, and you should spend most of your time with them. But you also need to stay on top of new technologies. If you're not studying, you start becoming as obsolete as the technologies you know how to support. And your competition isn't standing still.
> 
> Nobody says you HAVE to study for 3-4 hours a night... or even 1 hour a night. Know what I do? When I've got a little spare time at work, I study for a bit. It provides a welcome change in the day's activities.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. This does help a lot. Those are very good suggestions.


----------

